# the dock



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

don't know if it was the weather, tide or what...haven't made too many reports due to exposure...not that i care...anyone is welcome..can't say you'll always have luck but, you will catch fish...caught these in an hour on an artificial...dale and i threw back and lost many at the shore...most were fat...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn Mike! man I really need to take you up on your offer and bring my boys over there one night.... Very nice catch


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

Dayammmmmmmm it, Mike!! Great catch! Must be an EHS thang, huh!!! LOL!! J/K everyone! Wonderful dinner, though. WTG, MK!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

it's not hard to do...walk out the back door, down the steps and cast a bait/lure...not like fishing but, catching...not that we've not beenpiturbed at times...we feel really bleseed as i used to fish the lights in my dad's bass boat as a teenager...i truely love to see kids catch fish and welcome anyone who wants to share that...i may not join you but, will gladly share the ropes and be glad to show you and yours a good time...

let us not forget the blood drive this coming saturday...not a big deal...about an hour including drive time and you can save a life...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch Mike! The boys bother me every time we come down to hit your dock. We'll get there again someday.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch Mike!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

don't get much better than that:letsdrink


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

yumm! Fried Trout!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually dont read fishing reports Mike...but whenever I see anything titled "Dock", I kinda figure its your magical little dock in the report, and check it out.

Good job man!:letsdrink


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks like yall had a good time to me. Not bad for just slippen out the back door/front door at the house........Thanks for the report Mike.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is really neat to have a captive audience like that. A while back you mentioned you were catching a lot of black snapper. Have they moved on?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the troutMike !!! Has Jamie and Mike caught them a shark yet ?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wrightackle (10/9/2008)*That is really neat to have a captive audience like that. A while back you mentioned you were catching a lot of black snapper. Have they moved on?


haven't bottom fished in a week or so but, they are still there i'm sure along with redfish and flounder and a ton of skips...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (10/9/2008)*Good job on the troutMike !!! Has Jamie and Mike caught them a shark yet ?


joel, i don't think so but, they have had a bunch of runs just can't stop them or turn them and you saw that big ray they caught...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ultralite (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (10/9/2008)*Good job on the troutMike !!! Has Jamie and Mike caught them a shark yet ?
> ...




Yeah, I seen the ray in the other post. Talked to Jamie a couple of days ago and he said they was after a shark thats hanging around the dock.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you catch trout through the winter at your dock? I would love to take the wife out there some time. She loves to fish, but gets sick in the boat.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang MIKE / DALE why do you live so far from me. Guess i need to get some light. They are suppose to be removing the Wier from Poly isles and hope this is what will come. Great catch!!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice looking trout Mike :bowdown 

:letsdrink


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to go Mike! Glad to hear they are starting to get thicker size on them.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very verynice!!!!:clap:letsdrink


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nicely done Mike. I wonder if the fish were caught on that top secret lure from Gray's Tackle...

I'll be in touch. Been workin' pretty hard, but I know Jamie and I need to get the boat out and spruce up those rod holders a bit. Excellent catch- perhaps the best off the dock this season thus far.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh yeah...Joel you'll be the first to know when Jamie and I nail our shark, cuz we'll post first thing.


----------

